
Researchers have captured an image of quantum entanglement - olivegarten
https://techerati.com/news-hub/scientists-unveil-breakthrough-image-of-quantum-entanglement/
======
olivegarten
Paper for those interested
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/7/eaaw2563.abstrac...](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/7/eaaw2563.abstract)

